# Trail cam send pics through email !!



## alvishere (Aug 21, 2007)

Trail cam send pics through email !!
 I found it at http://www.smartscouter.com
Has  anyone have seen or tried one of these trail cameras?? Kind of expensive, they charge monthly fee + per picture charge + unit.
  Is this the new way trail cams are heading?
Check it out and post your opinion.


----------



## WickedKwik (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds cool, if the price is right!


----------



## Killdee (Aug 21, 2007)

599.00  for the camera only.Plus cell charges is guess. eeeeeek   Some of the homebrew boys have been doing this for a while with hacked camera phones but the quality is lacking.This is only 1.3mp so it caint be much better.


----------

